# Obedience Rankings



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

It's a nice legacy, though bittersweet, I'm sure.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He was a very special boy. I'm so very sorry, he was gone much too soon.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

It was just such a tragedy. But congrats on Phoenix making the top list. It shows what an amazing boy he was.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Phoenix was an amazing dog and you brought out the very best in him. Handsome, sweet, biddable and joyous.

Mama Towhee sends her congratulations along with mine. {{ hugs }}

His spirit lives on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sat and tried to think of something appropriate to say, but there truly are no words for your accomplishment, and your loss. So I just send a hug.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Picture of my handsome talented angel


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It's so nice to see him recognized there with the OTCHs and tied with an NOC. Everyone who knew of him expected to see him on those lists but it's amazing that he got there so quickly. No words really for losing such a special dog so tragicly and so young. May his spirit always be with you.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Phoenix showed in novice the first part of this year. I lost him May 5, two days before he was entered in his first open trial (He was only 2 years old).
> 
> This issue of the GR News has the obedience rankings from the first quarter of this year. Phoenix made the rankings for number of High in Trials. This is my first time to ever have a dog make it. All but one of the other dogs on the list are OTCH dogs.
> 
> I miss my best buddy so much.


Sorry I just seen this.. have been locked off for awhile..
Hugs to you.. we are still very very proud of you and P. I miss him too..
you guys are never very far from my thoughts..


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Such an amazing accomplishment at a very young age, and such a great loss at a very young age. I can't imagine how you feel right now. What a bittersweet year for you.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

It's great to see them show up from the past, isn't it? I never did anything professional with Fenris, but I photographed him daily it seemed. I entered a couple pictures in the State Fair this year; one was of him. I had one photo selected for exhibit, and sure enough, I had tears in my eyes when Fenris reached out from beyond the grave. I think I shared the picture I took on another thread.

Phoenix may have been cheated on time, but you made sure his life wasn't short on quality and fun. That's all a Golden ever asks for.

That, and your food.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today would have been his 3rd birthday. Still shedding tears and feeling the loss of this beautiful soul.

Rest in peace Phoenix, you are forever loved.

It was truly an honor to watch and guide your first glimpses of this world, your first steps, your joyful spirit blossom and to have known you.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry! He was a beautiful handsome boy who was obviously also an amazing boy.


----------

